

Show HN: VisualTail graphical tail with pattern matching - santiagolizardo
https://github.com/santiagolizardo/visualtail

======
santiagolizardo
Developer here: Just wanted to share this simple Java Swing tool with you. Is
a graphical tail with pattern matching/highlighting written in Java Swing. It
works ok in multiple platforms against files of size from a couple of MB to
few GB.

